# will 28x10x12 silverbacks fit polaris 500



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 2010 Polaris sportsman 500 it has 27" swamp witches 10 wide front 12 wide rear I'm wanting to go to 28x10x12 silverbacks all the way around. It has heavy duty shocks with a 2" lift on the front and the rear springs have been extended all the way to lift the rear. So, My question is will 28" backs 10 wide fit without rubn anything front or rear and will it pull them without having to have a clutch kit?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

u will clear them with no problem. also clutching u may not have to clutch, polaris already had good clutches, id try them and see how the bike performs with them then try in mud and see if it will need som clutching


----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds like a plan to me thank you


----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

Do 28x10 28x12 backs run wide or are they pretty true to there size


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

pretty true to size and hight. i know my old 30s ran 30" from lug to lug and 10 from lug to lug.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yes you should have no problem, my dad has a 2010 Polaris 500 H.O as well. he put my old 28" silverbacks ( SKINNY / WIDES ) on the ol'500 without any real problems. but, when he had even stock rims with 26" mudlites he rubbed the struts in the front, but with the ITP offset rims the 28's fit without coming even close. not sure about the clutching though, we threw in a clutch kit from EPI and it turns them pretty good. just has a lot of stall now.


----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

adam6604 said:


> yes you should have no problem, my dad has a 2010 Polaris 500 H.O as well. he put my old 28" silverbacks ( SKINNY / WIDES ) on the ol'500 without any real problems. but, when he had even stock rims with 26" mudlites he rubbed the struts in the front, but with the ITP offset rims the 28's fit without coming even close. not sure about the clutching though, we threw in a clutch kit from EPI and it turns them pretty good. just has a lot of stall now.


How well did he pull them without the clutch kit? I was goin to run 10s all the way around bt I think skinny/wide would work better

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------



adam6604 said:


> yes you should have no problem, my dad has a 2010 Polaris 500 H.O as well. he put my old 28" silverbacks ( SKINNY / WIDES ) on the ol'500 without any real problems. but, when he had even stock rims with 26" mudlites he rubbed the struts in the front, but with the ITP offset rims the 28's fit without coming even close. not sure about the clutching though, we threw in a clutch kit from EPI and it turns them pretty good. just has a lot of stall now.


How well did he pull them without the clutch kit? I was goin to run 10s all the way around bt I think skinny/wide would work better


----------

